# Scott Gourlay - SGGT - My custom fit.



## thecraw (Feb 9, 2012)

Kids bathed and in bed - check.
Dog fed and walked - check.
Wife busy so cant see what I spent today! - check.

OK, as most of you are aware the Titleist 910 and I fell out big time and my dummy is still lying somewhere around about the 14th tee at Old Ranfurly where it can jolly well stay. A few very unsuccessful trips to the range had me scratching my head in despair at these bendy straws that manufacturers are now calling lightweight shafts. They're crap in my opinion!

Anyway after contacting Scott Gourlay via email and some personal recommendations mainly from Thommo, Driven2distraction and Wull I took the plunge and ventured East into the land of salt'n'sauce to see the myth, the man, the legend that is Scott Gourlay. 

I arrived a full hour early for my 1300 fitting however Scott kindly let me into the clubhouse where I settled down to the magnificent view out the modern clubhouse window and munched a bacon roll washing it down with a pot of tea.

It was then onto the fitting with Scott in his purpose built facility. I wont go too much into the technical side of things as I'll probably make a backside of it and not do Scott justice. After trying several combinations of shafts and heads I came away a happy man knowing that I not only had the best club available to me but I also had the best attention and knowledge available to me courtesy of Scott Gourlay. I trusted his every decision as he's clearly a very passionate man and his knowledge of shafts and their characteristics is impressive to say the least.

The bit I guess you all want to know is did Scott sort me out? Well I bloody well hope so! After settling on a head and shaft combination we ventured out onto the 14th tee where despite a horror snap hook with one ball I managed a nice little grouping of balls about the 230-240 yard mark, middle to right hand side of the fairway. The ball flight was also one hell of a difference for me. The high lazy flight was replaced by a mid to low boring trajectory - RESULT!

I ended up with the following

9 degree KZG SPX 460 head, link below.

http://www.kzgolf.com/sites/courses/layout9.asp?id=588&page=31378

Fitted with a Project X 6.0 XC12 Tour spec 66g shaft which he will spine. Topped off with an Iomic grip.

My average swing speed was a mere 96-97 miles an hour topping out at a whopping 102mph on one swing. I know that is nothing compared to the mega ball crunching monsters on here but thats the true figures I'm posting not the "I wish" figures.

Overall I was impressed, I enjoyed the day immensely and I would 200% recommed it too anyone. Go and see Scott if you can or if you need help in finding the right shaft/club head combination.

http://www.sggt.co.uk/

Finally I think Scott is also a mind reader. I had a budget in mind for my new toy, however I was prepared to go over that budget if required however Scott came in Â£1 under budget so overall I am a happy bunny. Hopefully the new toy arrives sooner rather than later. Once he builds it I'll be like a dug in heat!!!!!


Thanks Scott and thanks to everyone who recommended Scott. Go and see him if you need any shaft help. I'm confident he'll sort you out.


----------



## fundy (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for the informative write up, sounds like you had a decent experience.

Could you tell us more about the clubhead, why you went for this over the more well know ones? What advantages did this clubhead give you?


----------



## Driven2Distraction (Feb 9, 2012)

excellent!!

really glad you enjoyed the experience Craw
(i was getting slightly worried after all of the hype that we'd given him)


----------



## Val (Feb 9, 2012)

Good news buddy, glad your sorted :thup:


----------



## Imurg (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice one Crawford - I like the driver head. Nice and simple.
Hope it all goes well and stays well!


----------



## Scottjd1 (Feb 9, 2012)

Good write up - Im sure he will get a few more visits from GM forumers after reading that.


----------



## algar5 (Feb 9, 2012)

Excellent Review Crawford and best of luck with that new driver when it arrives.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 9, 2012)

fundy said:



			Thanks for the informative write up, sounds like you had a decent experience.

Could you tell us more about the clubhead, why you went for this over the more well know ones? What advantages did this clubhead give you?
		
Click to expand...


Scott recommended it, research them or read the link I gave you. They are extremely high quality clubs, and I'm happy with it. Confident that it'll work well for me.


----------



## Dodger (Feb 9, 2012)

How much was it then?

Â£249?

I see he's been tweeting about you too....


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 9, 2012)

fundy said:



			Thanks for the informative write up, sounds like you had a decent experience.

Could you tell us more about the clubhead, why you went for this over the more well know ones? What advantages did this clubhead give you?
		
Click to expand...

Was wondering the same .....


----------



## brendy (Feb 9, 2012)

More than a quid per yard, what was it? a 5 wood?


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hope it works for you mate,good write up mate and like us Scots very honest with the stats


----------



## Iaing (Feb 9, 2012)

Good stuff buddy. All the best with it. 
Sounds like a great experience.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 9, 2012)

brendy said:



			More than a quid per yard, what was it? a 5 wood?
		
Click to expand...

Haha!

No its just a miles better quality spec and build than any white head nonsense!


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 9, 2012)

Great write up. I have sent him an email on your recommendation. Look forward to hearing all about tomorrow!

Dont forget your pound ;-)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2012)

Who are KZG? Not heard of them but if he's gotten you getting out there and tightly packed it don't matter who or what its called. Great write up and the guy is obviously a C/F guru


----------



## brendy (Feb 9, 2012)

Good man, Have to say, Ive never heard of them before.



thecraw said:



			Haha!

No its just a miles better quality spec and build than any white head nonsense!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Driven2Distraction (Feb 9, 2012)

look them up & give them a try

they make quality gear..... i can HIGHLY recommend their drivers & wedges


----------



## brendy (Feb 9, 2012)

Irons look lovely I have to say, they also do a chipper...interesting.


----------



## richart (Feb 9, 2012)

Hope it continues to perform well once you have parted with your hard earned Crawford. Sounds like you had a great day and have been properly custom fit. No excuses now !!


----------



## Tommo21 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank fook that worked out for the Craw. Iâ€™m glad, I have every faith in Scott as Iâ€™ve known him since he was  junior at my old club. You might say Iâ€™m biased but I have went to other people and returned to Scott for him to fix it. 

KZGâ€¦.they make superb equipment as do Unitedâ€¦just have a look at these mothers. 
http://www.premiumgolf.co.uk/united-golf.aspx

KZG donâ€™t really throw money at tour pros that way we pay for the clubs we buy not the tour pros. 

Crawfordâ€¦â€¦..wait till the better weather, a game and a bite to eat at Dunbar GCâ€¦all on Tommo.


----------



## Piece (Feb 9, 2012)

Sounds like a good fit. Never heard of the head maker! Good write up....


----------



## wull (Feb 9, 2012)

i knew it would be worth it and not a drive wasted

i'll definately be back to see him aswell and hopefully that will be soon to try out the 2 shafts that were recommended.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 9, 2012)

richart said:



			Hope it continues to perform well *once you have parted with your hard earned *Crawford. Sounds like you had a great day and have been properly custom fit. No excuses now !!
		
Click to expand...


One sheet shy of 300 was shelled out today!

She better work hard for her master!


----------



## bigslice (Feb 9, 2012)

i would have thought 399 so it has got me thinking. i hope it works infact i know it will work because you know it is the best fitted club (sorry shaft as surely everyone has worked out that its the SHAFT) youved had or will ever had. hope you post more about the details of the fitting ie other shafts how did they perform and the forgotten about grip, tape etc.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 9, 2012)

KZG have been making pretty good gear since mid 90s. Lots to be said about the component companies like them and Nkashima. And, of course, Wishon.

Most of the innovations and quantum leaps have actually come from the component component companies rather than the major OEMs - then somehow the majors have utilise he concepts and make it their own!

Great to see you're now set up with something that suits you. Was thinking that the distances were a tad low, but I'm sure the current temperature would lose 10-15 yds of overall length, even in balmy Edinburgh!


----------



## thecraw (Feb 9, 2012)

Foxholer said:



			KZG have been making pretty good gear since mid 90s. Lots to be said about the component companies like them and Nkashima. And, of course, Wishon.

Most of the innovations and quantum leaps have actually come from the component component companies rather than the major OEMs - then somehow the majors have utilise he concepts and make it their own!

Great to see you're now set up with something that suits you. Was thinking that the distances were a tad low, but I'm sure the current temperature would lose 10-15 yds of overall length, even in balmy Edinburgh!
		
Click to expand...

I'm happy with that sort of distance, I'm not a big hitter by any stretch of the imagination. The trajectory was miles better than the Tit. Should work well.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 10, 2012)

KZG have been making pretty good gear since mid 90s. Lots to be said about the component companies like them and Nkashima. And, of course, Wishon.

Most of the innovations and quantum leaps have actually come from the component component companies rather than the major OEMs - then somehow the majors have utilise he concepts and make it their own!

Great to see you're now set up with something that suits you. Was thinking that the distances were a tad low, but I'm sure the current temperature would lose 10-15 yds of overall length, even in balmy Edinburgh!


----------



## Tommo21 (Feb 10, 2012)

JJF69 said:



			Horrible - looks like something out of Argos -
		
Click to expand...

But it's not though is it. I've seen this club and it looks the dogs nads, traditional, a players club. 

Next time you buy a car look at the underside..........you'll never buy it, even though it drives straight and true.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm impressed that the craw was open minded enough not to go with a mainstream brand. But knowing he's a shaft pimp I do wonder if this shaft will end up in something else.

Good luck with it craw, hope it rewards the investment


----------



## JustOne (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice write up Craw,..... did you ask him how far you can throw it?


----------



## brendy (Feb 10, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Nice write up Craw,..... did you ask him how far you can throw it? 

Click to expand...

3 yards further than he can hit it apparently :whoo:


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 10, 2012)

Looks a nice Club old boy.

As long as you are happy with it that's all that counts.

PS
I give it till the end of the season before he changes it


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 10, 2012)

Great write up thanks. What other heads and shafts did you try that came close?

I used Scott for my reshafting last week and its an awesome job and he was highly professional. There was an issue with shipping and he mailed me on Monday and offered me some money back. Superstar!!


----------



## thecraw (Feb 10, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			I'm impressed that the craw was open minded enough not to go with a mainstream brand. But knowing he's a shaft pimp I do wonder if this shaft will end up in something else.

Good luck with it craw, hope it rewards the investment
		
Click to expand...

Scott will happily fit you into a shaft. If you have a head you like he'll fit a shaft for that head.

In my case I didn't. I therefore saw no advantage in getting fitted then put a shaft into a head that could potentially change the launch, spin, distance, ball speed etc. The KZG head is a classic pear shaped clean looking head. I'm happy with it. 

It's cost me a lot of money which I'm comfortable with as I needed to do it, therefore it wont be going anywhere. It'll still be in my bag next season. That is 100% certain.


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 10, 2012)

thecraw said:



			What concen is it of yours anyway? Apart from cheap digs is there any point to your posts? From someone who has changed irons more than their underpants in the last few seasons I find it rather rich! Bottom line is that I've had a professional fitting, one which I'm happy with and chosen a club which has given me ideal launch etc for my set up? Please explain the problem?

I'm not shallow enough to think Ping, Titleist, Mizuno or whoever are better because they're a household brand name. KZG are the brand that the fitting identified, I tried others like United as in Thommo's post, again I would have happily accepted that as well. Whether you want to accept that is really none of my concern I'll stick with it. As for your other pish about Easter, geez a break. Go and get your kicks and digs in esle where.
		
Click to expand...

Good reply mate,the fitting center at St Andrews use KZG and the must be popular as alot of the kids have them, if it works for you thats the main thing.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 10, 2012)

The big question is........... Could you be tempted with matching irons!


----------



## thecraw (Feb 10, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			The big question is........... Could you be tempted with matching irons!
		
Click to expand...

When I do decide to change my bats,I will seek advice from Scott and certainly wouldn't rule out anything.


----------



## Piece (Feb 10, 2012)

thecraw said:



			What concen is it of yours anyway? Apart from cheap digs is there any point to your posts? From someone who has changed irons more than their underpants in the last few seasons I find it rather rich! Bottom line is that I've had a professional fitting, one which I'm happy with and chosen a club which has given me ideal launch etc for my set up? Please explain the problem?

I'm not shallow enough to think Ping, Titleist, Mizuno or whoever are better because they're a household brand name. KZG are the brand that the fitting identified, I tried others like United as in Thommo's post, again I would have happily accepted that as well. Whether you want to accept that is really none of my concern I'll stick with it. As for your other pish about Easter, geez a break. Go and get your kicks and digs in esle where.
		
Click to expand...

The ribbing aside, I can understand if you want to have a complete open mind on the name you have on your driver. It's not all about having brand names, its about having a proper fit and trust in your fitter. He says that's the best for you AND you are comfortable with the look, then for me, any respectable brand is fine. On my fit at Precision (another thread), I was head fitted using a Nakashima head with variable weights. Nope, I'd never heard of them (or KBZ - KillerBallz ?,  ). I didn't get a Nakashima head as I preferred the look of the 910 D3 head, so we worked on setting the 910 D3 head like the Nakashima one.

The very best of luck with this new stick. I think the beauty is that if you aren't happy you can keep going back for professional tweaks. That's what I plan to do!


----------



## Tommo21 (Feb 10, 2012)

I see the cleaners been in. Done an excellent job I might say.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 10, 2012)

Tommo21 said:



			I see the cleaners been in. Done an excellent job I might say.
		
Click to expand...


Yip I asked Chris to do his bit. I told Scott that he has huge potential and lots of interest on here. I also sent him a link to the thread. I thought it best that the spam was removed.

I know for a fact that two forum members are going through next Sunday and Fabian has also made an enquiry.


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 10, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Yip I asked Chris to do his bit. I told Scott that he has huge potential and lots of interest on here. I also sent him a link to the thread. I thought it best that the spam was removed.

I know for a fact that two forum members are going through next Sunday and Fabian has also made an enquiry.
		
Click to expand...

Have spoke via email with Scott and is a very helpful guy,thinking of arranging to go and see about new iron shafts, as i said mate good luck with the new wand


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 10, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I know for a fact that two forum members are going through next Sunday and Fabian has also made an enquiry.
		
Click to expand...

Sent an email last night and had a reply first thing this morning. Am going to book in with once I get some spare wonga.


----------



## bigslice (Feb 10, 2012)

ive read up on the IOMIC grips very interesting reading. i know what grips im putting on irons


----------



## moogie (Feb 11, 2012)

To  thecraw
Out of interest,  what length shaft did u end up with in your new driver.....??
And was driver shaft length discussed.....??.......or even did u hit different length driver shafts.....??
Just curious,  as Ive only ever been fit local for the usual big name stuff,  and although various shafts have been tried,  the length of shaft has never been spoke of,  or tried,  and obviously can be relevant.....
Just wondering if an independant fitter talks about,  or works on this with u aswell  ??
As i know of people Ive spoke to,  ( one ex tour player, local to me ) and others,  that generate greater clubhead speed with a shorter shaft ( as opposed to T-Made lengthening theirs ) and thus play,  44",  44.5" driver shafts
Did Scott have a take on this..............??

Incidentally - although Ive never seen a KZG driver in 'the flesh' ...... I have seen some Forged KZG Irons,  and they were great looking clubs.
Some people are ignorant to anything that isnt T-Made,  Callaway,  Titleist,  Mizuno,  Ping......etc
There's  plenty of other quality gear out there

Good luck with the new Driver anyway


----------



## Scottjd1 (Feb 11, 2012)

This chap sounds like the guy I dealt with at Club Crafters in Epsom, he will build/make any club you want but a lot of people who go there with a blank piece of paper end up with KZG type components. He told em that they are the same quality and technology but they dont spend Â£M's on tour players/advertising etc.

I think you have got a good set up and its great when you have a club spec'd for you in that you trust it very quickly and if you are hitting it like a mug then ylou are the mug, not the club.

Good luck with it......


----------



## thecraw (Feb 11, 2012)

moogie said:



			To thecraw
*Out of interest, what length shaft did u end up with in your new driver.....??
And was driver shaft length discussed.....??.......or even did u hit different length driver shafts.....??
*Just curious, as Ive only ever been fit local for the usual big name stuff, and although various shafts have been tried, the length of shaft has never been spoke of, or tried, and obviously can be relevant.....
Just wondering if an independant fitter talks about, or works on this with u aswell ??
As i know of people Ive spoke to, ( one ex tour player, local to me ) and others, that generate greater clubhead speed with a shorter shaft ( as opposed to T-Made lengthening theirs ) and thus play, 44", 44.5" driver shafts
Did Scott have a take on this..............??

Incidentally - although Ive never seen a KZG driver in 'the flesh' ...... I have seen some Forged KZG Irons, and they were great looking clubs.
Some people are ignorant to anything that isnt T-Made, Callaway, Titleist, Mizuno, Ping......etc
There's plenty of other quality gear out there

Good luck with the new Driver anyway
		
Click to expand...



I believe I was a 45 inch shaft. I was also asking Scott about length and he says he wouldn't put anyone into a shaft longer than 45". 

I tried a good few shafts however I believe they were all similar length. 

I will certainly be chopping an inch maybe another half inch off my 3 wood now.


----------



## moogie (Feb 11, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I believe I was a 45 inch shaft. I was also asking Scott about length and he says he wouldn't put anyone into a shaft longer than 45". 

I tried a good few shafts however I believe they were all similar length. 

I will certainly be chopping an inch maybe another half inch off my 3 wood now.
		
Click to expand...


Thats good to hear............
I always have my Drivers adjusted to 45" ,  I dont feel comfortable with longer,  and its more Controllable
Ive just bought the i20 and its length is only 45.25" ,  short by modern standards,  so will see how I get on,  may not notice the extra 1/4".......??

Did u hit your 3 wood at the session too.......??   
Did Scott advise this shortening of the 3 wood too.....??
Or just something u feel u would like to do........??


----------



## bunkered (Feb 11, 2012)

KZG good clubs,but dont try and trade them in, club pros wont touch them.


----------



## Piece (Feb 11, 2012)

In my specialist fit, i was recommended to have a 44.5 driver length and also take 1 inch off the 3 wood....so I did!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 12, 2012)

Is Scott related in any way to the old Secretary from Scotscraig GC? His name was Gourlay too.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 12, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Is Scott related in any way to the old Secretary from Scotscraig GC? His name was Gourlay too.
		
Click to expand...

Aye, all us Scots ken each other and we're all related!

Do you know Peter Smith from Sunderland? He's got the same surname as you???
:temper:


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 12, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Aye, all us Scots ken each other and we're all related!

Do you know Peter Smith from Sunderland? He's got the same surname as you???
:temper:
		
Click to expand...

Knob!
Even in Jockland I wouldn't think "Gourlay" was as common a surname as Smith you plank!


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 12, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Is Scott related in any way to the old Secretary from Scotscraig GC? His name was Gourlay too.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure Smiffy to be honest,but we could do with a new secretary as the one thats there is the most obnoxious and ignorant midget i've ever met ,he's only interested in himself


----------



## Naybrains (Feb 12, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			Not sure Smiffy to be honest,but we could do with a new secretary as the one thats there is the most obnoxious and ignorant midget i've ever met ,he's only interested in himself
		
Click to expand...

You a member at the Hirsel?


----------



## Dodger (Feb 12, 2012)

Naybrains said:



			You a member at the Hirsel? 

Click to expand...

I'd gladly do a job swap.:smirk:


----------



## munro007 (Apr 5, 2012)

Great write up thecraw, i cant believe how good he is. His knowledge is awesome, and its great that a few of the big companies are coming on board with him. After i get my new irons, i will be changing my shafts on all my woods, to this new prototype shaft. I tried out a Taylormade hybrid club, with this new prototype shaft, and i was hitting 200+ straight done the middle every time, with a great ball flight.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Apr 14, 2012)

Just catching upon some threads and found this really interesting. 

Checked out the link and that driver looks fab, lovely clean lines. Hope it delivers for you on the course.

I have heard of KZG and know they have a great reputation for quality. Their forged irons look absolutely beautiful and for anyone like me who is a fan of clean looking clubs that aren't smothered in plastic and logos they would be very tempting. Not sure how readily available they are as I undersand KZG only supply independent fitters.

Scott sounds great.You are lucky people to have access to such a skilled guy.


----------



## munro007 (Apr 14, 2012)

I just ordered my Custom Fit KZG Wedges today, and they will be ready tomorrow in time to play Glencorse. I have chosen to go with the Scandium Tour Rifle Prototype Shafts, the same as my TM MC irons. And Iomic Sticky Grips.


----------



## Driven2Distraction (Apr 14, 2012)

you'll LOVE the wedges...... :thup:
got mine from Scott last summer - they are outstanding, a little heavier than most out there but jeeez they can spin the ball
:cheers:
not sure you'll have much use for them at glencorse mind you - mostly par 3's, no?!? 8 of them I think... bizzarre!!


----------



## munro007 (Apr 15, 2012)

I know its a funny course. It will give me a good chance to use my new irons. All i need now is my woods sorted out. I think i might go back to a driver, 5 wood, and a rescue club. Rather than 3, 5, 7, 9. Might need a few lessons from scott with the driver though. lol


----------



## munro007 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi Thecraw, How are you getting on with your driver, now it a couple of months down the line.


----------

